# husband is flirting



## arronsalks (Jan 15, 2016)

For some reason, I suspect that my husband is flirting with one of his female workmate. Is it legal if I spy on his mobile phone? And how to do that?


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Read up on this thread.... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...st.html#/forumsite/20516/topics/209754?page=1

Old fashioned ways often work best. Discreetly watch when he unlocks his phone to determine his security code. Then pick it up and look at it when he is in the shower. 

You'll need to decide if you have enough evidence before you confront. If he knows you are looking he will be more cautious and it will be more difficult to detect. 

I hope you find nothing, but we are here if you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Never, Never, Never Confront without damning proof.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It might mean nothing. But trust but verify.

Good luck. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

arronsalks said:


> For some reason, I suspect that my husband is flirting with one of his female workmate. Is it legal if I spy on his mobile phone? And how to do that?


That may or may not help. He can delete the messages or be using other chat app for flirting or possibly the office email/text system. Does your phone bill list number of texts per month? If there is a sudden increase, that would indicate a problem.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you give more information on where this suspicion is coming from?


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor woman. Hope this video might help you.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6vLcApSrk8


----------

